
Radio stations that go all-Christmas in December - pmcpinto
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/jingle-bell-rock-lots-of-radio-stations-go-all-christmas-in-december-heres-why/2015/12/21/5b2a5836-a442-11e5-ad3f-991ce3374e23_story.html
======
themartorana
"Here's Why."

Aaaand close tab. You too, WaPo?

But yeah. It's vogue right now to show disinterest in Christmas (at least in
these here elitist North Eastern cities), but I'm one of the seemingly few
that just loves the holidays. I didn't come from money, and even though my
parents ended up divorced after 25 years, "family" as the most important thing
in the world bar none was drilled into our heads. Christmas was all the
wonderful that came from and surrounded family. It was visiting, gifts, and
food - putting the world aside for a minute and concentrating on just being
together.

So yeah, I'm the guy that puts on Vince Guiraldi's A Charlie Brown Christmas
album at 12:01 am the day after Thanksgiving. I have a tree much too big for
my apartment. I remain like Scrooge's nephew Fred - impossible to bring down
during the season, even if you're a generally miserable person.

And I think that's part of it. Don't get me wrong - 24 hours of Christmas
music a day for weeks or more has to be defined somewhere in UN definitions of
torture. But for some people, this is the happiest time of year because it
was, at one time, the happiest time of their year, and is associated with the
happiest memories they may have from their lifetime. Music is strongly
associated with this season, and I imagine with those memories.

And that sells, baby.

~~~
sosuke
Music creates very strong connections like you've said, even showing it can
help patients with dementia
([https://musicandmemory.org/](https://musicandmemory.org/)). I've sung and
listened to Christmas music all month long.

I agree it is in vogue to be disinterested in Christmas. Not so much from
advertisers but I've felt a lot less "happy" feelings this holiday season from
the people in the stores I've visited. Like pulling teeth to hear a Merry
Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy Hanukkah from anyone. No one seems to know
what to do, what won't get them in trouble, or no one is celebrating any
holiday at all. Do you have any ideas on why you think that is happening?

This is extreme, but I can't think of a milder way to say it. <rant>Why hate
on Christmas? Do they hate on Hanukkah? Do they hate good will toward each
other? Peace on Earth? How can you hate something that is generally a good
message? Why not just let folks have their happy celebrations? Isn't that the
idea behind tolerance for others? Must they hold someone else down to push
themselves up?</rant> whew! Sorry about all that.

I'm reminded of The Offspring "It's cool to hate"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkRJzErnRmY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkRJzErnRmY)

~~~
jdietrich
The objection isn't about Christmas, but the saturation marketing that comes
with it.

For many people, Christmas isn't a happy time. If you're lonely, it can be
very painful to be bombarded with sentimentality. Bereaved people can be
rudely reminded of their loss. It can be difficult to feel festive if you're
struggling to make ends meet. Many households will spend the next few months
repaying the debt they took on to give their children a decent Christmas.

It is increasingly difficult to escape from Christmas. As mentioned in the
article, media outlets go on an all-out festive blitzkrieg. Christmas gets
shoehorned into everything, for the whole month of December.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9jbdgZidu8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9jbdgZidu8)

~~~
Can_Not
Some decorations were up the day after Halloween where I live.

------
ourmandave
I find it comforting that the local Wal-Mart is playing Christmas music 24/7
now.

The other 48 weeks of the year they're playing music that's been targeted at
whatever demographic shops at a that certain time of the day.

At least Christmas can be a time of honest manipulation.

------
Animats
_“There are really only 25 songs people really want to hear.”_

Yes, and they've been the same 25 songs for 40 years.[1]

Of course, there's this one [2], which had advertisers angrily canceling ads
when it came out. Very seldom, and never on chain radio, will you hear that
one.

[1] [https://xkcd.com/988/](https://xkcd.com/988/) [2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5IXlfJSEi4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5IXlfJSEi4)

------
frik
It is probably annoying, if you work in a shopping center or somewhere were
you cannot control the loudspeakers.

I never listen to a radio stations. I do listen to MP3 in the car, and carry
some playlists with me (smartphone).

------
batiudrami
I didn't realise this was a common thing in the US. I don't think any radio
stations do it in Australia.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
God bless y'all. I wish the American radio stations, malls, stores, etc.
didn't feel the need to do so for five weeks.

~~~
bcook
It is what listeners, customers, etc want to hear. Welcome to the minority. I
am from the Southern US, so I know exactly what you feel since I do not like
country, gospel, or Bible sermons.

You won't hear me bitching though, because I know I am in the minority.

~~~
coldtea
> _It is what listeners, customers, etc want to hear. Welcome to the
> minority._

Is it? Or are they just spoon-fed with it to the point of being conditioned?

~~~
bcook
Does it matter? I say this as an atheist who enjoys Christmas. Wacky holidays
are fun. Krampus is kinda strange though.

~~~
coldtea
> _I say this as an atheist who enjoys Christmas._

Well, from the christmas tree to Santa Claus there's nothing much christian
about christmas in the way it's celebrated in the US (and copied everywhere
else too). It's mostly a shopping holiday with a Disney theme.

------
paublyrne
Related.

[http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/dec/23/austrian-
radio-...](http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/dec/23/austrian-radio-dj-
barricades-door-plays-last-christmas-24-times)

~~~
sosuke
Ugh, you're link lead me to "Christmas celebrations banned in Somalia,
Tajikistan and Brunei"
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/dec/23/christmas-
banne...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/dec/23/christmas-banned-
somalia-tajikistan-brunei)

Not sure what I'd have to do, but I'd never want _any_ religious celebration
banned like that in the USA.

------
JasonCEC
Growing up in a ultra-reformed Jewish-by-culture family, I have grown to truly
hate Christmas music... the overt display of cultural dominance paired with
the unapologetic consumerism irks me - I find it oppressive and evangelizing
but totally un-inviting.

------
trustfundbaby
That was an interesting read ... not a radio guy, but I do always wonder how
the radio stations playing christmas music at the coffee shops I frequent
manage it.

------
pbreit
The Pandora Christmas station is decent but Spotify's are terrible. The
formula is pretty straightforward as this article describes.

------
LargeCompanies
Curious how many here still listen to fm radio in your car?

This is my modern yet crappy car stereo set up....

1\. iPhone

2\. Car stereo tape deck with tape deck adapter into iPhone

3\. Apple music

4\. Siri to control what plays

What's yours?

~~~
pbreit
You're are in a tiny, tiny minority.

~~~
LargeCompanies
Tiny minority? In terms of using streaming apps in the car over FM radio?

If so, even here on Hacker News? I would fair to say the demo here consists of
innovators, early to late adopters.

